# NSFW: Stefan's picture in a YouTube song?



## Athefre (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-aEZJ3Mrjk

At 1:09 and 3:07


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 29, 2010)

Identity crisis.


----------



## Kian (Dec 29, 2010)

Definitely Stefan. Definitely strange that he's there.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 29, 2010)

LMAO having seen Rucka's other vids, I thought it would've been Mr. Pochmann's crazy teeth-baring avatar, but it was just a closed eyes thing.
Sorta off topic, but is jail really anything like rucka says? That's gotta suck lawl.


----------



## irontwig (Dec 29, 2010)

Yep:
http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/blindsolving/blindfolds/


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 29, 2010)

lol I can't wait to see Stefan's comment


----------



## Kian (Dec 29, 2010)

BigSams said:


> Sorta off topic, but is jail really anything like rucka says? That's gotta suck lawl.


 
I've seen some things, man. And some stuff. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 29, 2010)

Haha, nice find.


----------



## wontolla (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, if you google images with the keywords "close eyes" Stefan appears 7th.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 29, 2010)

wontolla said:


> Well, if you google images with the keywords "close eyes" Stefan appears 7th.


 
I like the 13th and 20th ones


----------



## Stefan (Dec 29, 2010)

i was solvin my cube
bein a geek
now i'm looked up
enter showbiz
send you a postcard
from celebrity cityyyyy


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 30, 2010)

Stefan was right! no one can spot hes actually watching the cube!


----------



## Slash (Dec 30, 2010)

Stefan said:


> i was solvin my cube
> bein a geek
> now i'm looked up
> enter showbiz
> ...


 
can i haz autograph?


----------



## 4. (Dec 30, 2010)

Hehe cool.... This song makes my ears bleed btw.


----------



## wontolla (Dec 30, 2010)

BigSams said:


> I like the 13th and 20th ones


 
Perfect for a BLD story!


----------



## goatseforever (Dec 30, 2010)

How did you find this.


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2010)

lmao Stefan open your eyes she was only 17!


----------



## Samania (Dec 30, 2010)

I love that song :3


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, searching for "closed eyes" puts Stefan on the second page, but he is the second result that is both male and clearly has both eyes closed (and isn't Gandhi or a sketch). The first result fitting these criteria is also used in the video.


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 30, 2010)

On topic: Why is that pic there?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 30, 2010)

[abc]toshiro;509016 said:


> I don't have a Japanese/Chinese/Korean language set installed in my PC. But if LearningCode's post is true, then you are defaming Mr. Pochmann.
> 
> On topic: Why is that pic there?


 
You do know who Goebbels was, right?...

On topic: That is kind of odd


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes said:


> You do know who Goebbels was, right?...
> 
> On topic: That is kind of odd



Honestly, no but I just did a quick search on him and found out that he was one of Hitler's minions. 
Now I know who he is.


----------



## ariasamie (Dec 30, 2010)

[abc]toshiro;509016 said:


> On topic: Why is that pic there?


 


wontolla said:


> Well, if you google images with the keywords "close eyes" Stefan appears 7th.


 
read other posts before you post.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 30, 2010)

OMG WEN DID STEFAN POKEMAN BECOME FAMOUS POPSTAR!??!?!


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 30, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> read other posts before you post.


 
Sorry, man. I saw that post and I'm still wondering why is it there. Now I know. Sort of.


----------



## Athefre (Dec 31, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> How did you find this.


 
Coincidence. Anyone else could have noticed it.

The video was posted on a video game forum I visit and I happened to watch it.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 31, 2010)

Stefan said:


> i was solvin my cube
> bein a geek
> now i'm looked up
> enter showbiz
> ...


You entered showbiz the day you "didn't forget to wear your helmet". (if anyone doesn't get this reference, you can consider yourself noob)


----------



## Stefan (Dec 31, 2010)

Athefre said:


> Coincidence. Anyone else could have noticed it.



Someone else actually did, and had told me a few days earlier. See, it wasn't just an outlier, I truly *am* getting famous yo.


----------

